# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Mbrojtja e konsumatorëve, më ndihmoni me këtë projekt?

## luna22

Kam si detyrë të dorëzoj një projekt. 

Mbrojtja e konsumatorëve, nëse keni mundësi të më ndihmoni mbi këtë projekt do ju a dija pë nder.

Faleminderit paraprakisht.

Luna22

----------

